# Motor Inductance?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Pelectric said:


> I would like determine Snubber Capacitance, Cs, So i need to know the main circuit wiring inductance.
> 
> My question is, is this referring to motor inductance, Pel


Hi Pel,

Can't ask the prof?  It is the inductance on the source side, not the load side. Load side inductance is good. Source side is bad. That is why component layout and main bus design is critical.

Regards,

major


----------



## Pelectric (Oct 14, 2008)

major said:


> Can't ask the prof?


It's easter break mate!




major said:


> It is the inductance on the source side, not the load side. Load side inductance is good. Source side is bad. That is why component layout and main bus design is critical.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> major


Ok cool, that makes sense to be fair. Powerex don't seem to want to give that information away, so i will use Fuji's wiring inductance figures as an example.

Cheers Major!


----------

